# 2012 Altima leather seats feel



## Fresh35 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey All,
I just bought a new 2012 Altima 3.5 SR 4dr Black with black leather interior 2 weeks ago. Got a real good deal on it. It's a great car, but I have one issue with it, the day after I took it home the seats seem to feel uncomfortable to me and I have not been able to find a comfortable seating position. I have moved the seats around a lot. It's surprising to me because they are leather seats and felt fine on the test drive. I'm coming from a '03 Accord coupe v6 6spd which had some firm yet comfortable bucket type seats. 4 years owned, felt great. The Altima seats feel really soft in that middle area but when I sit on them they just don't feel good like my old ones. The top of the back feels further back than my old seat. I am 6'0 not big about 170 lbs. I read people my height felt good in the seats but not me so far. For a few days I was riding with the seat moved all the way back and reclined back further than I've ever had before and that was better but it's not the best way to drive.

I have seen a few posts online about people not liking the seats, but nothing with a concrete resolution. Please help, it's not fun to drive in an uncomfortable seating position. Do you guys have any recommendations for me?

Thanks.


----------

